# Cat lies down oddly



## MavViper (Jun 4, 2005)

My cat Wilbur has been lying down rather oddly for a while now and I finally decided to find out why by asking you guys. Here's a picture of how he looks. Now he will do this pretty much anywhere. He will lie down normally with his rear legs tucked underneath him, and then he will push them behind him into the position below.










Anyone else seen this sort of thing and is it normal?


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

The DustBunny is my only cat that will sometimes do that. Wilbur might be doing it for a few different reasons. Is it really warm in your house? He might be laying like that to expose his belly to the cool floor. The cooler a cat is, the more likely it is that they will lay with their feet tucked under the body to keep them warm. 

Sometimes, too, cats just like to stretch out once in a while just like people do. If he seems to be comfortable like that and you see him laying down in other positions frequently there is probably nothing wrong with him. 

It does make for a cute pic, though!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Little-one always lays that way. Sometimes, he'll also he tuck his head under himself! Looks so funny! 
I think that's just how they're comfortable.


----------



## Jaderz (Jul 15, 2006)

My one cat used to do that, too.

He ended up having bowel issues, though... Is he swollen in the rear portions? =p Phynix was, but was our first male cat so we didnt really know.

Could be just relaxing too though.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Found a picture! It isn't that clear 'cause the pillow is in the way, but you get the idea.








By the way, he just had a major physical and is completely healthy!


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

It's normal. He's just cooling his tummy.


----------



## kurbs_87 (Aug 1, 2006)

Is he an outside cat? I've seen cats lay on their backs to get some sun on their tummies. Maybe your cat likes to be cool.... Does he only do it on the hardwood floor?


----------

